# simple VPN

## ee99ee2

I want a VPN at home. All I want to be able to do is go to work with my laptop running Linux, and connect to my network at home.

I also want my friends to be able to connect to my VPN pretty easily from their Windows machines.

What I don't want is something buggy like a Microsoft Windows PPTP version of a VPN. No, no, no...

Where should I start? I'm afraid that something like FreeS/WAN is going to take way too long, and be too complicated. I want something that's not complicated for the most part.

Also note, the VPN server will be behind a NAT.

-ee99ee2

----------

## mglauche

have a look at the cipe project, its small, easy to configure, sane and there's even a win32 client  :Smile: 

http://sites.inka.de/sites/bigred/devel/cipe.html

----------

## ee99ee2

One thing I left out. I don't want clients to have to download Windows clients. I want something that'll just work that's already got support in Windows XP.

-ee99ee2

----------

## donoreo

You could try POPTOP.  It is a PPTP VPN server.  All versions of Windows support this.

----------

## ee99ee2

Is it secure? fast? I know Microsoft's implementation of PPTP is very... insecure....

-ee99ee2

----------

## simcop2387

poptop from what i can tell is pretty secure, it supports the MS stuff, but only the connections to the Windows machines would be insecure if they truely are, (i'm not sure about their second version of it)

i'm planning on setting up a server in my house in not too long to try to get everything going.

----------

## CountZero

I've set up POPTOP before in Slackware.  I don't imagine that it would be any different in Gentoo.  It has 128-bit RC4 encryption.  It requires you to patch and recompile the PPP drivers for the kernel for it to work however.  Check out the POPTOP website for details.

----------

## Praxxus

If you use PoPToP, make sure you specify in the config files to only accept connections using 128-bit encryption.  Otherwise it will let users connect using the MS standard 40-bit encryption.

So be careful.   :Wink: 

----------

## krt

Try using SSH and port forwarding.  Its easy to setup, easy to script, and most of all - far more secure than MS VPN (or even IPSEC) ever will be.

----------

## hifi

 *Praxxus wrote:*   

> If you use PoPToP, make sure you specify in the config files to only accept connections using 128-bit encryption.

 

And how do i do this. I've tried, but with my windoof clients i can still connect using no encryption :O(

----------

